

Unknown Mathematician Proves Elusive Property of Prime Numbers - wavesounds
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/05/twin-primes

======
gamegoblin
>Unknown Mathematician Proves Twin Prime Conjecture

This headline is misleading. The wired headline reads: "Unknown Mathematician
Proves Elusive Property of Prime Numbers"

This mathematician (impressively) proved that there are infinitely many primes
that have some integer N between them, and then bounded N by 70 million.

The twin prime conjecture has N=2. A very different result.

EDIT: The title has been edited

